# Simple Mods to Improve the G30?



## Rick Dangerous (May 20, 2021)

What are they? Usually at the top of my simple/cheap list are:

-Tint rears
-Cold Air Intake
-Dyno Tune

What else does this car really need? Anyone make a decent cat-back exhaust? K&N Air filter? Etc.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The very best Cold Air Intake is the OE CAI.


----------



## Rick Dangerous (May 20, 2021)

Really? That's usually a no-brainer upgrade for me on just about anything. Was going to go with the Burger Tuning BMS Billet Intake CAI.

Can I ask why you think that in the case of this vehicle @Doug Huffman ? TY for your insights.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Basic aerodynamics / thermodynamics. 

How might YOU improve your CAI? Shorter misses the cold high pressure at the front of the car. Fatter doesn‘t matter because the smallest orifice limits all of the flow. Smoother? That’s all that I can think of about an air pipe.


----------



## DaddySupreme (Apr 16, 2021)

Rick Dangerous said:


> Really? That's usually a no-brainer upgrade for me on just about anything. Was going to go with the Burger Tuning BMS Billet Intake CAI.
> 
> Can I ask why you think that in the case of this vehicle @Doug Huffman ? TY for your insights.


The only thing the BMS intake does is change the stock air box into a cone filter.


----------

